# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Prescan wil huidkanker vroegtijdig gaan ontdekken

## broekmankim

Prescan start met nieuwe methode huidscreening

27-07-2009

Prescan beschikt over een nieuwe onderzoeksmethode om huidkanker te ontdekken, de Fotofinder. Hiermee wordt een digitale huidscan van de cliënt gemaakt, om zo snel veranderingen van moedervlekken en andere oneffenheden waar te nemen. De huid wordt gescand, gefotografeerd en geanalyseerd met behulp van deze geavanceerde Fotofinder® Bodystudio. Afhankelijk van de bevindingen uit het lichamelijk onderzoek kan de dermatoloog verschillende onderzoeken uitvoeren. Deze onderzoeken zijn allemaal niet invasief en niet pijnlijk. 

Huidkanker is zwaar onderschat in Nederland. Zonaanbidders moeten in snel tempo hun gedrag aanpassen anders wordt de kans steeds groter dat ze over een aantal jaren huidkanker hebben. Dat stelde dermatoloog Ellen de Haas van de Erasmus MC in Rotterdam onlangs. Ook KWF Kankerbestrijding waarschuwt voor de gevaren van zonnen. Huidkanker is de meest voorkomende soort kanker in Nederland, bij zowel mannen als vrouwen. Per jaar wordt er naar schatting bij zo'n 25.000 mensen huidkanker vastgesteld.

Screening van de huid is dus ontzettend belangrijk. Daarom heeft Prescan de onderzoeksmethode verder geoptimaliseerd om een zo goed mogelijke screening van de huid te kunnen doen. Hierbij wordt voornamelijk aandacht besteed aan het vroegtijdig opsporen van het melanoom en andere zogenaamde non-melanoma huidkankers.

Meer informatie over de huidkankerscreening van prescan kunt u vinden op www.prescan.nl of neem contact op met Prescan via 074  255 9 255.

----------

